# Chipwood



## DFS

Me pregunto si alguien me puede ayudar... como traducirias "Chipwood"??


----------



## Alundra

DFS said:
			
		

> Me pregunto si alguien me puede ayudar... como traducirias "Chipwood"??


 

Hola DFS y bienvenido,

Supongo que dependería del contexto.... ¿Quizá astilla? ¿Viruta? También dependería de lo grande que fuera el trozo de madera... ¿Taco?

Espera opiniones más acertadas...
Alundra.


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Bienvenido al foro. A priori no tengo ni idea, pero si pones algo de contexto a lo mejor a alguien se le ocurre algo.


----------



## DFS

Se trata de una cesta de la colada que esta hecha de "dark chipwood", creo que aqui no puedo utilizar viruta.

Alguna sugerencia??


----------



## Alundra

Mmmm... se me ocurre "caña"... 

Alundra.


----------



## Antpax

O cañamo a lo mejor.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hola a todos,

No, no es cáñamo ni caña; eso es mucho especular en vuestro deseo de ayudar...

Se trata de *madera en tablillas. *

Así que está* hecho de tablillas de madera oscura*. (La terminación _wood nos da una "pequeña" pista...)

Saluditos.

EVA.


----------



## Alundra

Llevas razón Eva.  

Alundra.


----------



## DFS

Creo que lo mas apropiado es cañamo. Muchas gracias.

D


----------



## EVAVIGIL

DFS said:
			
		

> Creo que lo mas apropiado es cañamo. Muchas gracias.
> 
> D



Pues no es cáñamo, es madera... 
Así aparece en el EuroDicAutom.
Pero si a tí no te gusta esta definición, pues tú mismo.
EVA.


----------



## DFS

Eva,

gracias, pero me tengo que limitar a un par de palabras. No puedo poner en las etiquetas de publicidad como nombre del articulo "Cesta hecha de tablillas de madera"  por "chipwood basket".

Alguna otra sugerencia??


D


----------



## Antpax

DFS said:
			
		

> Eva,
> 
> gracias, pero me tengo que limitar a un par de palabras. No puedo poner en las etiquetas de publicidad como nombre del articulo "Cesta hecha de tablillas de madera" por "chipwood basket".
> 
> Alguna otra sugerencia??
> 
> 
> D


 
¿Qué te parece simplemente "cesta de madera"? A mi me parece que cuando se habla de cesta, se sobreentiende que es de cáñamo o similar, al decir "de madera" ya está diferenciando ¿no?.

Pero es una idea, vamos.


----------



## Sallyb36

no se puede decir cesta de madera tablillada?


----------



## EVAVIGIL

DFS said:
			
		

> Eva,
> 
> gracias, pero me tengo que limitar a un par de palabras. No puedo poner en las etiquetas de publicidad como nombre del articulo "Cesta hecha de tablillas de madera"  por "chipwood basket".
> 
> Alguna otra sugerencia??
> 
> 
> D



Pues pon sólo *de madera*, pero no te inventes lo de cáñamo, que es otro material, porque sólo sea una palabra...
Perdona, pero no lo entiendo.
EVA.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Alundra said:
			
		

> Llevas razón Eva.
> 
> Alundra.



Gracias, Alundra. 
EVA.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Es que "chipwood" es bastante amplio y además mal usado. Pareciera que todo puede ser chipwood: tablillas, terciados, reconstituidos como el "hardboard" cuando se ven las astillas de madera, calados en hardboard y fibrofácil, cestas caña y otros materiales leñosos, siempre que se entrelacen secciones planas, y hasta combinaciones de fibras con plásticos y encerados. Me parece que se usa "chipwood" como "esa cosa medio como que de madera, digo ¿no?"


----------



## chokorock

SI NO ME equivoco es laminas de madera contrachapada, si tienes el producto a mano veras que la madera es la usada en los fondos de armarios o mas fina aún...al menos eso creo


----------



## DFS

No puedo decir cesta de madera simplemente. Creo que la mejor opcion es  "cesta de madera tablillada". 

me gustaria poder mostraros una foto, igual eso ayudaba mas.

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alundra

¿Es esto que acabo de encontrar?

http://www.homesew.com/media/W385L.jpg

Alundra.


----------



## DFS

Gracias Alundra, es eso mas o menos, la unica diferencia es que esta entrecruzada ... 
Cesta Entablillada!

Que os parece???


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Cualquier cosa menos cáñamo, que es* hemp.* 
Saluditos.
EVA


----------



## Alundra

DFS said:
			
		

> Gracias Alundra, es eso mas o menos, la unica diferencia es que esta entrecruzada ...
> Cesta Entablillada!
> 
> Que os parece???


 
Jjejej.. me suena a que se ha roto una pierna...   La verdad, no sé como llamarlo... cesta laminada quizás...

Alundra.


----------



## DFS

Menos risas que en esto soy nueva. 

Si la verdad es que cesta laminada suena mejor, aunque no se si es totalmente lo adecuado, pero bueno...


----------



## Alundra

DFS said:
			
		

> Menos risas que en esto soy nueva.
> 
> Si la verdad es que cesta laminada suena mejor, aunque no se si es totalmente lo adecuado, pero bueno...


 
Tranqui, estaba de broma...todos aprendemos algo de las palabras que no conocemos, yo la primera...  

Te he dado algunas ideas, pero no se me ocurre nada más... a ver si a alguien se le ocurre alguna idea luminosa..

Alundra.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Perdona, DFS, es que eso de poner cualquier cosa porque es sólo una palabra me ha llegado a mi almita de traductora... 
De acuerdo con Alundra: entablillado suena a fractura de hueso.
Pon *de madera*, y listo el tema.
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## DFS

Cesta de madera laminada!!!!!!!!!

Eva, que opina tu alma de traductora??

ta!


----------



## oriental

DFS said:
			
		

> Gracias Alundra, es eso mas o menos, la unica diferencia es que esta entrecruzada ...
> Cesta Entablillada!
> 
> Que os parece???


 
Si es parecida a la foto, no es ni entablillada ni de cáñamo.

Recomendaría,* para saber*, preguntarle a un carpintero ó a un artesano.
Para hacer marketing... 
Vendamos.

Saludos


----------



## DFS

La verdad es que nunca pense que pudiese la palabra "chipwood" ser tan complicada...

Nuevamente tengo dudas ...


----------



## aleCcowaN

en madera esterillada
en madera enrejillada
en esterilla de madera
en rejilla de madera
(esterillada es un uso muy argentino)
¿como le llamáis al enrejillado donde asentáis vuestras posaderas en las sillas similares a las vienesas? Es eso.


----------



## oriental

DFS said:
			
		

> La verdad es que nunca pense que pudiese la palabra "chipwood" ser tan complicada...
> 
> Nuevamente tengo dudas ...


 
Quizás el tema arranca en que en chipwood puedes reconocer dos cosas, *de qué* esta hecho (wood) y *la forma* en que lo está (trozos).
Chipwood lo que está es muy simplificada "ab-initio".
AleCcowaN avanza sobre la técnica de confección del famoso cesto... por ahí...


----------



## johnnyneuro

"chipwood" es una palabra inglés-EEUU, aquí en Inglaterra se llama "plywood":

http://www.design-technology.org/plywood.htm

Supongo que en castellano sea madera laminada.

Adémas, para vuestro interés, tenemos "chipboard":

http://www.design-technology.org/chipboard.htm

que es madera aglomerada.

Espero que os sirvan.

John


----------



## DFS

La verdad es que he intentado poneros una foto, pero no he podido.

Tampoco quiero poner una traducción muy larga. 

Sigo pensando que la mejor opción es cesta de madera laminada.

Gracias!!!!!!!!!


----------

